# Tattoo Choices



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

Sending it my membership to ADGA and they have a spot called tattoo choices.. What do I fill in for the four choices??


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You have to pick a sequence of letters and/or numbers to identify all animals that you bred and it'll be tattooed in their ear. Pick your first, second, choices etc.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If your farm name was "Wonderful Acres", maybe your tattoo would be WA2, or something like that. ADGA needs 4 choices because there are so many tattoos already assigned to people.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't find a form about a farm tattoo to fill out and send in. The ADGA redid their website and got rid of a ton of useful stuff so if I see a link that leads to the form it will take me straight to the ADGA home page and I can't find it there


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ADGA got hacked and had to build a new site. I am looking for the tattoo form for you, if I can find it, I will let you know.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I found the form for requesting a tattoo. Under "ADGA Paper Forms", click on the "ADGA General Forms", then click on the "Membership Enrollment Form". 
It is right below the name and address part of the form. It gives you 4 choices.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> I found the form for requesting a tattoo. Under "ADGA Paper Forms", click on the "ADGA General Forms", then click on the "Membership Enrollment Form".
> It is right below the name and address part of the form. It gives you 4 choices.


What if I am already a member? do I still send it in? That's is awful and now I am less upset with the redo of the site.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh uhh haha funny story really. I called in and It seems I already have one haha. Thanks though. Do you know if there is any way to change it if it has been more than 1 and a half of being assigned to it? It is BLAK which I think is too long and we recently got a herd name and would like to use those initials instead. Either way... I HAVE ONE at least. Haha


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have not registered any animals, you may be able to change the tattoo. But, call and ask. 
If you have registered any goats, you are stuck with it.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks. I will call right now while my confidence is up.


----------

